# General Category > General Chit Chat >  One a day.

## Allalone

Hey all.

Been a while since Ive been up here. Cant stay in the cupboard under the stairs forever, even though it is quite cosy!

So things arent great at the minute and my psychologist has suggested I go back to doing the basics. Shes asked me to write down one positive thing I do in a day. Even if its only eaten some breakfast or had a shower etc but Ive got to try not to do the same one day after day. Ive to focus on one at the minute then increase it when necessary.

Today Ive enjoyed a bagel with biscoff spread for my breakfast.

----------


## Paula

*waves* good to see you here!

My mouth is watering - I havent had a bagel in ages (weight watchers dont approve).

----------

Allalone (23-09-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oooo lovely!! 

Great to see you. Xx

----------

Allalone (23-09-21)

----------


## Suzi

I love biscoff!  :):

----------


## Stella180

Hey there stranger. Good to see you. When I started the one positive a day it was just getting out of bed. Eventually it moves on to bigger and better things.

----------


## Allalone

> *waves* good to see you here!
> 
> My mouth is watering - I haven’t had a bagel in ages (weight watchers don’t approve)….


I don’t have them very often but when there’s biscoff in the cupboard I can’t resist.




> Oooo lovely!! 
> 
> Great to see you. Xx


Thank you.
Think that’s what the dog was thinking when I found his nose on my plate!




> I love biscoff!


Not sure if any of you have seen Ted Lasso? Anyway in one episode he says he leaves a jar of peanut butter open on the counter so he can dip his finger into it whenever he wants. I love peanut butter but couldn’t do that, biscoff on the other hand, I’d be very tempted.




> Hey there stranger. Good to see you. When I started the one positive a day it was just getting out of bed. Eventually it moves on to bigger and better things.


Thanks. 

That’s what some days will be like but today I ate breakfast.

----------


## Suzi

I'm really proud of you for doing this! I know it's something you struggle with, so actually doing it is really fab!

----------


## Allalone

Thanks. It’s been a good distraction today.

----------

Paula (23-09-21)

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome!

----------


## Flo

Well done you.....you're sounding positive and upbeat. Keep it going.

----------


## Allalone

I’ve had a cuppa. Just what I needed this morning.

----------


## Paula

:(y): ..

----------


## Stella180

Are you a tea of coffee drinker?

----------


## Allalone

Tea. Strong with a tiny amount of milk. I’m very fussy about my tea. When I was working I only let one person make a cup for me. She liked hers exactly the same. Everyone else either put too much milk in or it wasn’t strong enough.
I don’t like instant coffee but do like an americano when I’m at a local cafe, its roasted and ground locally or an almond milk vanilla latte from Starbucks. I don’t have coffee very often though.

----------


## Stella180

I only have decaf coffee and tea and even then not very often. I don’t drink a lot of hot drinks but if I do it’s a hot chocolate mostly

----------


## Allalone

I’d pick tea over a cold drink most of the time. I do like an almond milk hot chocolate, might see if I’m up to making one later.

----------

Stella180 (24-09-21)

----------


## Stella180

That sounds like a lovely treat for Feet up Friday.

----------


## Paula

You like tea how my Si likes it - it took me years but Ive finally got the knack of doing it!

Have you tried coffee bags?

----------


## Allalone

That’s great to know Paula….I can call round for a cup when I visit Josh! :(giggle): 

Coffee bags??

----------


## Suzi

Tea: Marc likes it strong, little milk, 2 sugars. Fern 2 sugars and black. Me 1 cube and oat milk. 
Coffee: Marc no, Fern black with 2 sugars, Hazel nope, Ben only if he can grind it himself and use his own coffee hob thingy....... He's such a coffee snob! Me? Now and again as it's an ibs trigger....

----------


## Paula

> Coffee bags??


Yep, like tea but with coffee. Theyre a game changer!

----------


## Allalone

This has been hard today but I’m sat enjoying strictly.

----------


## Stella180

I missed it due to the wedding so have catch up tomorrow. I may be slightly drunk lol

----------


## Allalone

I enjoyed it.

Hope you had a good time at the wedding.

----------

Stella180 (25-09-21)

----------


## Paula

I loved strictly! But there was far too many gorgeous men with their chests on show for my comfort  :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

Oooh, a bit of soft porn sounds like a great way to end my day lol

----------


## Suzi

We didn't get to Strictly last night, so looking forward to catching up today. Really proud of you for finding something even when you've had a tough day.

----------


## Allalone

Watching Vigil.

----------


## Stella180

Don’t think I’ve ever seen that.

----------


## Allalone

It’s a drama on BBC1. It was the last episode tonight. I won’t say anything in case you want to watch it.

----------


## Paula

Vigil is brilliant!

----------


## Suzi

LOVED Vigil! A brilliant series!

----------


## Allalone

Nothing exciting today. I had a shower.

----------


## Stella180

Never underestimate the power of a shower. Being clean can make you feel better.

----------

Flo (28-09-21)

----------


## Suzi

Stella's right. Sometimes the thought of having a shower is overwhelming, but you've managed to do that - that's really huge. Well done.

----------


## Allalone

I’ve had lovely cuddles with my puppa.

----------


## Stella180

Nothing better than puppy cuddles. Doesn’t matter what is going on in the world for that moment cuddles make everything better. I’ve had lots and lots of puppy cuddles today and boy have I needed them. You should schedule time for puppy cuddles every day. The unconditional love of a pet is so special.

----------

Allalone (29-09-21)

----------


## Suzi

You're definitely right, puppy huge are the best.... Or puppy snuffling or whispering in your ear - or watching him lick Marc's ear or stealing his bandana!

----------

Allalone (29-09-21)

----------


## Allalone

I have cuddles with Ted every day but yesterday it was what I needed. He knows when I’m not feeling so good and doesn’t make a huge fuss he just comes and cuddles in to the back of my legs or on my knee.

----------

Paula (02-10-21),Suzi (29-09-21)

----------


## Stella180

Awwww, he sounds like a really special four legged friend.

----------


## Allalone

He definitely is but I think weve all got special four or eight legged friends on here! Not sure how Id have got through the last few years without him. I think more are in order for today.

----------


## Stella180

Definitely, that’s how I feel about Talia. I got her just before first lockdown and thought of having to deal with the isolation of covid without her is terrifying. She helps to keep me sane and I’m sure your Ted does the same for you.

----------


## Suzi

Crash does that too. Ours keep me as balanced as I am too! 
How has today's gone?

----------


## Allalone

Had a snooze this afternoon.

----------

Stella180 (29-09-21)

----------


## Stella180

I wish I had. Well jel.

----------


## Suzi

I'm so glad you allowed yourself to have a nap..

----------


## Allalone

Yesterday’s positive was laughing with Josh last night.

I can do today’s already! Been for a coffee with Josh, Chloe, Jan and Stephen.

----------

Paula (02-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

That’s a lot of peopling. Well worth the effort I’m sure. Seeing as you got your positive in so quickly, maybe you have time to squeeze in another? Go on, it is Friday.

----------


## Suzi

Those sound fab! 
Can we tempt you into the fab 5s?

----------


## Allalone

> Those sound fab! 
> Can we tempt you into the fab 5s?


All sorted.

----------


## Allalone

> Thats a lot of peopling. Well worth the effort Im sure. Seeing as you got your positive in so quickly, maybe you have time to squeeze in another? Go on, it is Friday.


It was very peopling, anxiety was raised but it was quiet in the cafe so I managed better than usual.


Sorry for double posting Boss lady.

----------


## Strugglingmum

I'm glad you had a nice time out. Well done you. Xx

----------

Allalone (01-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

Just this once and because it's so awesome on both counts I'm going to allow the double posting to stay!  :):  You deserve a legendary Chufty Badge this week!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oooo AA get you with a chufty badge!!

----------


## Allalone

> Just this once and because it's so awesome on both counts I'm going to allow the double posting to stay!  You deserve a legendary Chufty Badge this week!


Breaking rules and getting a Chufty Badge all at the same time! What a buzz! :Rock: 




> Oooo AA get you with a chufty badge!!


What can I say…….looks like I’m teachers pet this week! :(rofl):  :(angel):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Its been so lovely reading all the one a days in one hit! So proud of you

----------

Allalone (02-10-21),Stella180 (02-10-21),Suzi (02-10-21)

----------


## Allalone

Asked for help.

----------

Paula (02-10-21),Stella180 (02-10-21),Suzi (03-10-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda:

----------


## Stella180

Wow. That is a huge one. Congrats on not only asking but recognising doing so it a positive action. That is something I still really struggle with. Go you!!!

----------


## Suzi

OMG I'm so proud of you! Who did you ask for what kind of help?

----------


## Jaquaia

I love this thread!

----------

Allalone (03-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

Me too!

----------


## Allalone

Watched the football, well most of it.

----------


## Suzi

Well done!

----------

Allalone (03-10-21)

----------


## Allalone

I’ve had a shower to see if the steam will help my cold.

----------

Paula (04-10-21),Strugglingmum (04-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

And has it helped?

----------


## Allalone

No. Still stuffed up. I’m now lathered in vicks, let’s see how that goes.

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Can you eat something like chilli or horseradish? I find those can often help....

----------


## Allalone

Not keen on horseradish so don’t have any. I’ll have something spicy to eat tomorrow.

----------


## Suzi

You don't like horseradish? Oh it's one of my most missed things about being vegan... Most have egg in them...  :(:

----------


## Allalone

Going to be honest, a certain ex really liked it so just the smell of it reminds me of him. It’s not something I miss though. 

Got tiger balm all around my hip and a new layer of vicks on my chest….surely this should help!

----------


## Stella180

Wow, it’s a good job you’re all bunged up cos I’m sure you smell delightful with such aromatic concoctions rubbed into your skin lol

----------


## Suzi

I'm not a fan of vicks, but tiger balm is a staple smell in our house lol

----------


## Allalone

Tiger balm is a staple in our house too! 

Well the combination of vicks and tiger balm made my eyes water last night but my nose is still blocked this morning!

----------


## Suzi

No way! Time for a hot curry then.....

----------


## Allalone

Nose isn’t as stuffy now. Tummy isn’t going to allow a curry.

----------


## Suzi

Awww hunni, I'm sorry you're feeling so rough atm...

----------


## Allalone

I'll be alright Suzi.

----------


## Strugglingmum

I find Actifed very effective in a cold. Quite often your nose feels blocked because the passages are so swollen and it helps to reduce the swelling. 
Vicks etc is great for shifting mucous (snot) but not as good for swollen nasal passages

----------

Allalone (05-10-21),Suzi (05-10-21)

----------


## Allalone

Thanks SM.
It feels like my sinuses are congested. I’ve found 2 Sudafed capsules in the meds box so I’ll take them tonight and buy some actifed/Sudafed tomorrow.

My One a day hasn’t happened yet. Going to watch bake off with Im when she gets back from w/c b’ball.

----------


## Strugglingmum

Wee tip that was shared with me by an awesome pharmacist I used to work with.

----------


## Suzi

That's what I've been meaning to buy for a few days, but keep forgetting! Thank you!

----------


## Paula

Did you manage to find a One a Day for yesterday? If not, I have one for you - youre concentrating on self care, looking after your physical health

----------

Allalone (06-10-21),Suzi (06-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

I have one too - talking about how you are feeling

----------

Allalone (06-10-21)

----------


## Allalone

Thanks both.

Was going to use watching bake off with Im.

----------

Paula (06-10-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

You've exceeded your one a day then, even better!

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo! Go you!  :):

----------


## Allalone

Can I not roll one over for today’s??

----------


## Stella180

Nope it doesn't work like that. You can find something good out of the day. For starters you're interacting with us amazing people and we get your wonderful company.

----------


## Suzi

Definitely not! That would be cheating!  :):  )rofl)  :(rofl):  You can do this!

----------


## Allalone

> Nope it doesn't work like that. You can find something good out of the day. For starters you're interacting with us amazing people and we get your wonderful company.


So interacting with amazing people could be today’s????





> Definitely not! That would be cheating!  )rofl)  You can do this!


Worth a try! :P:

----------


## Suzi

Lol!  :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Allalone

A friend text and we are going to meet for a cuppa next week. If I’m not up to going out for a coffee/tea she’s going to come here.

----------

Stella180 (06-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

That's brilliant! Well done love!

----------

Allalone (06-10-21)

----------


## Paula

Thats a great one a day!

----------

Allalone (06-10-21)

----------


## Allalone

Yesterday’s-enjoying a walk with Ted.

Be back later with today’s.

----------


## Suzi

Well done!

----------


## Allalone

I sat and watched a film with Im. It was lovely.

----------


## Paula

Awesome! What film?

----------


## Suzi

YAY! I second Paula - What did you watch?

----------


## Allalone

Coda.

----------


## Suzi

Not seen it... Will look out for it!

----------


## Allalone

It’s on Apple. Coda is an acronym for Children of deaf adults. We both enjoyed it.

----------

Suzi (09-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

Morning! Thank you for that!

How did you sleep?

----------


## Allalone

I wish I could get more than 4 hours, I’m exhausted today. I’m on kitchen duty for the 3 working on the extension and I’ve got Im to take to and from w/c basketball.

----------

Stella180 (09-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

My child-like mind goes straight to toilet humour when I see the w/c abbreviation lol. You have no idea the level of restraint it takes for me not to go there.

----------


## Allalone

It’s ok, when I read it back I smiled and thought somebody might say something! I just couldn’t be bothered to type wheelchair…..and now I have! :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Can you try to put your feet up for a bit today, too?

----------


## Allalone

Once I’ve picked Im up at 2pm I should have time for a sit down.

----------

Paula (09-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

Have you got something nice planned for later?

----------


## Allalone

Strictly tonight.

----------

Stella180 (09-10-21)

----------


## Paula

MOVIE NIGHT!!! Can you tell Im excited??

----------

Allalone (09-10-21),Stella180 (09-10-21)

----------


## Flo

Bingeing on Will Smith movies today........I DO like Will Smith!

----------

Allalone (09-10-21),Paula (09-10-21),Stella180 (09-10-21),Suzi (09-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

Strictly Movie Night!!!!!

----------


## Allalone

I’m around 20-25 mins behind with strictly. No spoilers please!

----------


## Suzi

No spoilers from me..... No matter how hard it is!

----------


## Allalone

Loved strictly tonight!

One a day…..I’ve really enjoyed being on here today.

----------


## Stella180

I’ve loved seeing you around.

----------

Allalone (09-10-21)

----------


## Paula

Strictly was A-MAZ-ING!! I cried so much! Rose and AJ were beautiful

----------

Allalone (09-10-21)

----------


## Flo

Can't get to grips with Strictly....don't know any celebs on there!...however, i love AJ.....wonder if he'd let me adopt him? :):

----------


## Paula

I find it helps watching it takes two as you get to watch more extensive interviews with them

----------


## Suzi

> Loved strictly tonight!
> 
> One a day..Ive really enjoyed being on here today.


Strictly took my breath away! OMG! 
It's really awesome to see you posting more!

----------


## Allalone

One a day.J arrived at 4pm and gave me a huge hug which seemed to last forever. I really needed a hug so it made me very emotional.

----------


## Suzi

YAY! That's a f*ing EPIC one a day!

----------

Allalone (10-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

That’s a lovely positive for today.

----------

Allalone (10-10-21)

----------


## Paula

Yay!!!

----------

Allalone (11-10-21)

----------


## Allalone

Thank you for all the lovely comments.

I was a little flat yesterday so J arriving home was a good thing.

Today I’ve got to do the school run and maybe going out for a cuppa.

----------


## Suzi

OO coffee sounds great!  :):

----------


## Allalone

Been to Costa. Anxiety was through the roof so it wasn’t very relaxing. I didn’t finish my tea. So what I thought would be my one a day is definitely not.

----------


## Stella180

But it is. Despite your anxiety you still tried. You made the effort and that deserves recognition. I know it’s hard to see it as a win but you could’ve stayed home and not gone out at all but you didn’t.

----------

Allalone (11-10-21),Jaquaia (15-10-21),Paula (11-10-21),Suzi (11-10-21)

----------


## Paula

Stella is absolutely right!

----------


## Suzi

Stella is definitely right!!! 
You did brilliantly! You got up, went out, ordered a drink, drank some it whilst being sociable whilst also battling high anxiety! You're amazing!!!!
I've done plenty of trips out where Marc couldn't go anywhere near the smell of coffee.... the day he first walked in was amazing, he didn't stay, and I didn't get my mocha, but you have to break things down to see the things to celebrate! It may not have been the total win you were hoping for, but there's certainly many victories along the way!

----------

Allalone (11-10-21)

----------


## Allalone

Thanks all.

----------


## Allalone

Enjoyed a cuppa with Im.

----------

Suzi (15-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

Will you be joining us Monday mornings for the virtual coffee morning? Would be lovely to see you there.

----------


## Allalone

Thanks Stella. Not feeling very sociable at the minute so probably not this time.

I’ve pushed myself to take part in the Fab 5’s.

----------


## Stella180

Awwww, I was kinda hoping you would be. Hopefully Monday you might feel different. It would be fantastic to see you even if you just sit back with a cuppa and just watch what’s going on. I think it is important to have a connection with people more so when we’re struggling. The level of interaction is up to you.

----------

Allalone (16-10-21),Paula (16-10-21),Suzi (17-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

If you fancy it on Monday just join in  :O:  But there's no pressure to be sociable, you can just come and make yourself sit for a cuppa  :O:  

I'm proud of you for doing the fab 5s!

----------


## Stella180

Yeah sorry I wasn’t trying to pressure you to get involved but if you can do it I would be really love to see you.

----------

Suzi (17-10-21)

----------


## Allalone

One a day……I have looked at kitchens online. 

No need to apologise Stella. What you said was lovely. I'll see how I am in the morning.

----------

Stella180 (17-10-21),Suzi (17-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

You've got the link, pop in if you fancy  :O:

----------


## Stella180

I’ll keep my fingers crossed

----------


## Allalone

Hey, so I’m kinda thinking that I may have more than one today……joined in with virtual coffee morning, talking about and showing you all the extension, accepting that the extension is actually happening and eating half a tub of Wicked mint choc chip ice cream…..not sure the last is a positive but I really enjoyed eating it!

Sorry for taking over the chat this morning, I do find it hard to sit still and like to wander, tell me to sit down next time!

----------

Paula (18-10-21),Suzi (18-10-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

It was lovely seeing your house!

----------

Allalone (18-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

OMG love that wicked mint choc chip! 

You didn't take over! Loved seeing the development with the extension! Also , it was fab to see Im!

----------


## Jaquaia

I didn't see Im - rural internet!!!!

----------


## Suzi

We'll have to petition to get her to join in next time! I was impressed that Fern waved hello too!

----------


## Stella180

> Sorry for taking over the chat this morning, I do find it hard to sit still and like to wander, tell me to sit down next time!


You have nothing to apologise for, you didnt take over at all. As for not sitting still I was just as guilty today of randomly wandering around the house. I know we dont really know each other that well but theres just something about you that makes you easy to get on with. I think youre ace even if you are a Liverpool fan  :Mooning:

----------


## Paula

I loved seeing your house, and the most impressive shed Ive ever seen!

----------


## Allalone

> OMG love that wicked mint choc chip! 
> 
> You didn't take over! Loved seeing the development with the extension! Also , it was fab to see Im!


It’s bloody good Suzi! With Ethan being away I don’t need to share the ice cream! Not sure that’s a good thing?? :(giggle): 
I’m so pleased that Im gave a wave and didn’t tell me to go away! Seeing her smile made me smile.




> I didn't see Im - rural internet!!!!


I’ll try and see if she’ll say hello next time!




> We'll have to petition to get her to join in next time! I was impressed that Fern waved hello too!


I missed Fern waving!! I’d let her join in but not sure she’d be happy about it!




> You have nothing to apologise for, you didn’t take over at all. As for not sitting still I was just as guilty today of randomly wandering around the house. I know we don’t really know each other that well but there’s just something about you that makes you easy to get on with. I think you’re ace even if you are a Liverpool fan


Thank you.
You are easy to get on with too. I had a major crush on Paul Walsh when growing up and was devastated when he left to go to Spurs! Well at least I’m not a Man Utd fan!! :P:  Only joking Jaq!! :(rofl): 




> I loved seeing your house, and the most impressive shed I’ve ever seen!


Thank you.
E got the shed as an Xmas present when he was 11. J and him shared a bedroom and E needed a bit of space for himself. He asked for a shed as joke initially but Stephen agreed to build him one! He had a bed built in it and would stay in it in the school hols etc Him and Stephen changed it round 4 years ago.

----------


## Suzi

That's so cool about E's shed! What a brilliant idea!

----------


## Jaquaia

I can go off people you know!  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Allalone

I enjoyed having a shower.

----------

Paula (20-10-21),Suzi (21-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

I’m planning on having a nice long soak in the bath at some point over the next couple of days. It probably sounds mad but I have to build myself up to do it and do it right so I get maximum relaxation and the mindful experience I want to get from it.

----------

Allalone (21-10-21),Flo (22-10-21),Suzi (21-10-21)

----------


## Allalone

Reached out to a friend.

----------

Flo (22-10-21),Paula (21-10-21),Stella180 (21-10-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

Well done!

----------


## Suzi

That's amazing! Well done!

----------


## Allalone

Nice chat with my middle one.

----------

Paula (22-10-21),Stella180 (22-10-21),Suzi (22-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

YAY! How's he doing?

----------


## Allalone

He’s doing ok. Found out yesterday that he’s qualified for DSA. Now has to book a needs assessment.

----------


## Suzi

YAY! That's great news. I know the Disability team at my uni, Ben's and the ones we've been talking to for Hazel are all really good at helping with all of that.

----------


## Allalone

Liverpool seem good too.

----------

Suzi (23-10-21)

----------


## Allalone

Yesterday I treated us to a takeaway for tea instead of cooking.

Today I’ve baked a Victoria sponge, going to do some coconut cookies too.

----------

Suzi (24-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

Sounds lovely

----------


## Paula

Oooo coconut cookies -  love them!

----------


## Suzi

Can you share the recipe? Hmmmm

----------


## Allalone

I didn’t get the cookies made. I’m going to try and make them tomorrow.

----------


## Suzi

That's OK, we can wait  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Feel free to send some my way lol

----------


## Allalone

Today I’m out of my pjs and had a shower.

----------

Stella180 (26-10-21),Suzi (26-10-21)

----------


## Paula

Well done, love

----------


## Strugglingmum

Well done. I'm dressed but the shower.......

----------


## Stella180

I didn’t get dressed til 7.30pm and that was only because I had to go to the shop

----------


## Suzi

Well done love!

----------


## Allalone

I was told to shower…

----------


## Paula

You still had to do it, so still a win

----------

Allalone (26-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

Yep, definitely a win.

----------

Allalone (27-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

Doesn't matter if you were told to, you still chose to do it!

----------


## Allalone

Having tea out tonight.

----------


## Paula

Cool! Anywhere nice?

----------


## Allalone

Little place that does tapas.

----------


## Stella180

Oooh, sounds good to me.

----------


## Allalone

Yeah, I’ve not been but been told it's good.

----------


## Stella180

Hope you enjoy.

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're having a good time.

----------


## Allalone

Had a nice night with 2 of my lovely children.

----------

Jaquaia (29-10-21),Stella180 (29-10-21),Suzi (29-10-21)

----------


## Paula

:):  :):  :):

----------

Allalone (29-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

So pleased for you lovely

----------

Allalone (29-10-21)

----------


## Allalone

Yesterday I made some treat bags ready for the trick or treaters tonight. Not sure how many will be round but it kept me occupied for a bit yesterday.

I’ll try and come back later with today’s.

----------

Paula (31-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

That sounds lovely!

----------

Allalone (31-10-21)

----------


## Allalone

Enjoyed eating some rhubarb and custard squashies. I love them!

----------


## Stella180

Yummy yummy.

----------


## Suzi

Lovely!  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Have you seen that Tesco are doing rhubarb and custard cream biscuits?

----------


## Allalone

Yes, we’ve tried them. None of us liked them. I love rhubarb and custard in all kinds of forms but I didn’t think they tasted much like rhubarb to me.

----------


## Allalone

Really enjoyed a cuppa and a biscuit while cuddled up with Ted.

----------

Paula (01-11-21),Suzi (01-11-21)

----------


## Allalone

Today I gave a hug to someone who needed it.

----------

Paula (04-11-21),Stella180 (04-11-21),Strugglingmum (04-11-21)

----------


## Stella180

Definitely wasn’t me lol

----------


## Paula

Thats a beautiful one for today  :):

----------


## Suzi

That's a fabulous one!

----------


## Allalone

Tonight I have managed to sit down with Ted. We have put classic fm pet classics on to drown out the fireworks.

----------

Paula (05-11-21)

----------


## Paula

Weve tried that too, unfortunately some neighbours lit some a few minutes ago, right outside our house

----------


## Suzi

We've had lots too, for the first time ours haven't seemed too bothered.... We've had them sitting on, erm, near us and we've had the tv on louder than normal just to try to cover up some of the bangs, but some of them are so loud this year! Some of them have made the house shake!

----------


## Stella180

We had them going off just a few doors away at about 7pm and Talia was actually really good. She was more interested in playing with her new toy I got her yesterday and then I lay on the sofa to watch the snooker and she lie on me and went to sleep. A few bangs woke her up but she settled quickly again. I’m sure if she were on her own it would be a different story.

----------


## Allalone

Ted was a lot better than in previous years but the houses opposite had some really loud ones and that set him off barking.

Today I’ve been to Lidl with Jan. We went early and only needed a couple of things so it was ok.

----------


## Suzi

Well done! Lidl can be awful when it's really busy - not just picking on Lidl, but the best supermarket even when busy round here is Morrisons as the aisles are much wider etc...

----------


## Allalone

I don’t shop when it’s a known busy time. I do however avoid Aldi unless it’s after 9pm, there’s no room to move at a quiet time. Lidl is much more spaced out here, Sainsbury’s is probably the best for wide aisles though. Morrison’s is on the other side of town so don’t often go there.

----------


## Suzi

It's amazing how the different supermarkets work for each of us.

----------


## Allalone

I’ve managed 2 today. First I went with J&S to a kitchen planner at a small local firm. Then I spent a couple of hours with my aunt, we had a cuppa, biscuit, a chat and a huge hug before I left.

----------

Paula (07-11-21),Stella180 (07-11-21),Strugglingmum (07-11-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

You're awesome

----------


## Allalone

Thank you.

----------


## Suzi

Those are brilliant! Well done love.

----------


## Allalone

Thanks.

----------


## Allalone

I’m busy baking brownies, think they are needed round here.

----------

Stella180 (08-11-21)

----------


## Paula

Nom, do you deliver  :O:

----------


## Allalone

Sorry collection only.  :(giggle):

----------

Stella180 (08-11-21)

----------


## Stella180

That’s cool, I could do with a road trip lol

----------


## Suzi

Yum! Hope they were delicious!

----------


## Allalone

I don’t eat them, I don’t like brownies, not keen on the texture. I prefer proper cake.

----------

Stella180 (08-11-21)

----------


## Stella180

I’ll agree with you there.

----------


## Suzi

What's your favourite type of cake?

----------


## Allalone

> What's your favourite type of cake?


Carrot or something with lemon or lime. I like Victoria sponge too but I don’t care much for chocolate cake.

----------


## Paula

I love carrot cake!

----------


## Suzi

OO, I've never had carrot cake....

----------


## Paula

What???

----------


## Suzi

What? It's not that odd surely?

----------


## Allalone

Have we not had this conversation before??

I’ve never met anyone that hasn’t tried carrot cake!

----------


## Suzi

Lol...

----------


## Allalone

I liked getting out for a walk with Ted. The fresh air was lovely.

----------

Jaquaia (11-11-21),Paula (10-11-21),Stella180 (10-11-21),Suzi (10-11-21)

----------


## Suzi

Well done love!

----------


## Allalone

I can’t think of one for yesterday.

Today I bumped into a friend while walking Ted and I agreed to go for a walk with her tomorrow afternoon.

----------

Jaquaia (11-11-21)

----------


## Stella180

That’s a great one

----------

Allalone (11-11-21)

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome. Well done!

----------

Allalone (11-11-21)

----------


## Paula

Fab!!

----------

Allalone (11-11-21)

----------


## Allalone

I had a lovely chat with my middle one last night, that’s yesterday’s.
Today I have ordered an Xmas present.

----------

Jaquaia (15-11-21),Paula (14-11-21),Stella180 (14-11-21),Suzi (14-11-21)

----------


## Suzi

Well done love!

----------

Allalone (14-11-21)

----------


## Allalone

It’s been a while but after a little nudge I’m giving it another go.

Can me posting on here be today’s positive?

----------


## Stella180

It’s a positive for me. Did you go to the game midweek?

----------


## Suzi

It's good to see you posting! That's definitely a positive! Well done love.

----------


## Allalone

> It’s a positive for me. Did you go to the game midweek?


Thank you.
I didn’t, I wasn’t up to it. E went and was there yesterday as well.




> It's good to see you posting! That's definitely a positive! Well done love.


Thanks for the nudge.

----------


## Paula

Absolutely a positive!

----------

Allalone (28-11-21)

----------


## Allalone

Last couple of days I’ve taken my meds and attended appointments both of which are difficult to do atm.

This morning I’ve spoken to J via video call so got to see him too. Not spoken to him since before he went away with work which was around 10 days ago. He’s having an amazing time and made me smile.

----------

Jaquaia (02-12-21),Stella180 (01-12-21)

----------


## Suzi

Those are so brilliant. Well done!

----------

Allalone (01-12-21)

----------


## Lillyx

Well done

----------


## Stella180

Missing your positives. You ok?

----------


## Allalone

> Missing your positives. You ok?


I’ve had better weeks.

Today I cooked tea with my eldest.

----------

Flo (20-12-21),Stella180 (20-12-21),Strugglingmum (20-12-21)

----------


## Stella180

Yay you’re back with a positive. I’ll give you another one, see your positive post has lifted me up and made me smile.

----------

Allalone (20-12-21)

----------


## Suzi

So glad to see you back posting on here!

----------

Allalone (20-12-21)

----------


## Flo

Me too! It's so good to have children around at christmas. I shall miss mine.

----------


## Allalone

I’ve built 2 Christmas Lego sets today. J sat and built another set at the same time.

----------

Paula (22-12-21),Stella180 (22-12-21)

----------


## Suzi

That sounds lovely!

----------


## Allalone

Can I have the same for today, it’s a new set??

----------


## Stella180

Absolutely, wish I was there to help you. I love Lego but it’s so expensive these days.

----------


## Suzi

YAY! Lego is SOOO cool!

----------

